# Routing templates



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

any preferred places to get guitar templates other than stewmac? Looking for something les Paul jrish.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Guitar Building Templates, Jigs and Luthier Tools by Potvin Guitars

Canadian and a member here.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

gtrguy said:


> Guitar Building Templates, Jigs and Luthier Tools by Potvin Guitars
> 
> Canadian and a member here.


Thanks. This is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Templates, not plans eh? I was looking at this site earlier which has lots, lots, and lots of plans.

Schablonen und Zeichnungen - GitarreBassBau.de


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Yea. Templates are for me for now. Seem to be some great plans on there though. Thanks.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> Guitar Building Templates, Jigs and Luthier Tools by Potvin Guitars
> 
> Canadian and a member here.


I second that. Best templates you'll ever find.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

gtrguy said:


> Guitar Building Templates, Jigs and Luthier Tools by Potvin Guitars
> 
> Canadian and a member here.


Mike is a great fellow and his templates are dead nuts every time. Well worth the investment.


----------

